# Can anyone help?



## hannah12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi all, my daughter is in a hotel and needs to move out by Thursday. Does anyone have a room in an apartment to rent out near Sheikh Zayed Road for a few weeks. She hasn't had any luck finding an apartment that's near enough to the office. Any help would be much appreciated. She would send this message herself however internet access is so expensive in the hotel. 
Regards a very worried mother.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sheikh Zayed Road runs from Dubai to Abu Dhabi, so it would be a bit of a task to suggest something without knowing whereabouts on Sheikh Zayed Road she is!

I appreciate that you are worried but I doubt that you will find anyone on this forum who would be prepared to offer accommodation. Unfortunately, this forum offers advice only! Dubizzle has loads of room rentals all over Dubai and if she cannot find anything in the area where she lives, I think that she will have to consider looking further afield and moving out of her comfort zone. I found a room on Dubizzle 3 days before I was due to move out of the hotel, so it can be done!

I hope that she manages to find something before Thursday!


----------



## hannah12 (Sep 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Sheikh Zayed Road runs from Dubai to Abu Dhabi, so it would be a bit of a task to suggest something without knowing whereabouts on Sheikh Zayed Road she is!
> 
> I appreciate that you are worried but I doubt that you will find anyone on this forum who would be prepared to offer accommodation. Unfortunately, this forum offers advice only! Dubizzle has loads of room rentals all over Dubai and if she cannot find anything in the area where she lives, I think that she will have to consider looking further afield and moving out of her comfort zone. I found a room on Dubizzle 3 days before I was due to move out of the hotel, so it can be done!
> 
> I hope that she manages to find something before Thursday!


Many thanks


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

hannah12 said:


> Many thanks


You can consider moving into a hotel apartment. There are quiet a few in the immediate vicinity of the Mall of emirates. A little pricey but at least it is an option. And it is very close to SZR.


----------



## hannah12 (Sep 5, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> You can consider moving into a hotel apartment. There are quiet a few in the immediate vicinity of the Mall of emirates. A little pricey but at least it is an option. And it is very close to SZR.


sounds a good option I will look into it Thanks Ann


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

hannah12 said:


> sounds a good option I will look into it Thanks Ann


I am staying in one of the apartments which is 200 metres from the mall of emirates. Comes with a fully furnished apartment with full kitchen. If you need some phone numbers let me know.


----------



## hannah12 (Sep 5, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> I am staying in one of the apartments which is 200 metres from the mall of emirates. Comes with a fully furnished apartment with full kitchen. If you need some phone numbers let me know.


Fantastic yes please could you email them to my daughter direct please her email address is [removed] Thanks again Ann


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

For her safety, I suggest you don't publish her email address on an open forum. Just PM it to me.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> For her safety, I suggest you don't publish her email address on an open forum. Just PM it to me.


Totally agree! You certainly do not want a barrage of spam emails!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

hannah12 said:


> Hi all, my daughter is in a hotel and needs to move out by Thursday. Does anyone have a room in an apartment to rent out near Sheikh Zayed Road for a few weeks. She hasn't had any luck finding an apartment that's near enough to the office. Any help would be much appreciated. She would send this message herself however internet access is so expensive in the hotel.
> Regards a very worried mother.


Would it not be a good idea for your daughter to register on the forum. There is plenty of internet access in all the hotels and usually internet access at work too. We could then help her more by finding out exactly what she needs and she could then get onto sites like Dubizzle as well????


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Would it not be a good idea for your daughter to register on the forum. There is plenty of internet access in all the hotels and usually internet access at work too. We could then help her more by finding out exactly what she needs and she could then get onto sites like Dubizzle as well????



She could even post an ad on Dubizzle to say that she is looking for a room! That's what I did! My now landlady called me, I viewed the room, liked it and 1.5 weeks later, I am very happy in my new place!  She will find something but I do understand the panic setting in when you realise that you have literally a few days before you have to move!!


----------



## hannah12 (Sep 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Would it not be a good idea for your daughter to register on the forum. There is plenty of internet access in all the hotels and usually internet access at work too. We could then help her more by finding out exactly what she needs and she could then get onto sites like Dubizzle as well????


Shes been trying but to find a one bed apartment in the area she wants seems to be near impossible. She has started work now so she will be able to take this over and yes there is access from the hotel but at a £1 for 10 min its a lot to fork out
Thanks
Ann


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Tell her that starbucks (as well as many other places across te UAE) have free wireless you can just tap into. So if she fancies a coffee and some researching, Starbucks would be her best bet


----------



## GuitarBob (Sep 4, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> I am staying in one of the apartments which is 200 metres from the mall of emirates. Comes with a fully furnished apartment with full kitchen. If you need some phone numbers let me know.


Info/numbers would be gratefully received 

Many Thanks, GB


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

hannah12 said:


> Shes been trying but to find a one bed apartment in the area she wants seems to be near impossible. She has started work now so she will be able to take this over and yes there is access from the hotel but at a £1 for 10 min its a lot to fork out
> Thanks
> Ann


I know this may now be too late for your daughter but I cannot emphasise the usefulness of the Internet and most hotels have a tier system for accessing the internet in your own apartment via an Ethernet cable. It is the MOST cheapest way of having access ALL the time. My hotel even supplied the cable too. 

Be realistic, when you first get here and you know you'll be in your hotel for 3 weeks, get a month internet package - It's worth it and you won't be in the position that Ann's daughter is in now. I pay £2 a day for my access and I have FULL unrestricted access (including Skype) in my hotel apartment from my own laptop. Just because it may appear to be cheaper to use it 'as is' you will find you use it more than you think, when you start adding calls back home you could have used Skype for the costs go up and up. Dubai is expensive enough as it is!!!

HTH


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds has a category for "short term" renting and they are pretty cheap. Just goto "property for rent" and click "short term".

Or you could find 1 bedroom/studio, thru the same site
Or you could post a wanted ad on the same site
Or you could goto the online website for the local newspapers classifieds section


----------

